# Conan!



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

All this chatter about BSG, is there no love out there for the new Conan kit?


I know I am psyched about it.
Even more than for the 1st comic cover.
This issue 100 cover is iconic.
And as far as I know it has *never* been kitted before.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

It got my attention! Even though it'll be a resin kit, I love the sculpt and the pose. (And yes, I love resin kits, but they're so much more expensive than plastic. Frank explained to me his reasons for going resin, and I understand them.)

Another very classy product on the way. Can't wait!

Lee


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

OH, I saw this one too! I made a point about asking about this one when I saw it. I bought the first Conan kit and I am definitely getting this one when it comes out. If all goes as planned, it should be on the shelves by September according to what I was told.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like this pose a bit better than their first Conan kit. I might go for it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know it is definitely on my want list.
Especially if it is priced similarly to the first Conan kit.

You can't beat 2 resin figures in that scale for $100-130.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Agreed!!*

Tay666 - I agree - This is a nicer piece... I think then the first one - The I hope is about the same - This one I plan on getting!!! WonderFest was FANTASTIC!!! For those that did not get to make it.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

One of the things about the Marvel Conan that I never cared for was that, more often than not, he was drawn as Tarzan with a sword. I read the original stories by REH before I got into the comic, and I just could never picture Howard's Conan doing what he did wearing just a loincloth and boots; he's a barbarian, not a caveman. I know that this look was partly derived from Frazetta's portrayal of the character, but even Frazetta put him in armor a lot of the time.

Now -- having said all that -- the way that sculpt captures John Buscema's body language and expression for the character is astonishing. It looks like it was sculpted by Buscema himself!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scheisseler said:


> Now -- having said all that -- the way that sculpt captures John Buscema's body language and expression for the character is astonishing. It looks like it was sculpted by Buscema himself!


Thanks for saying this - my sentiments exactly - it's a beautiful interpretation of Buscema's art!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Scheisseler said:


> One of the things about the Marvel Conan that I never cared for was that, more often than not, he was drawn as Tarzan with a sword.


I was thinking the same thing. In fact, before Moebius announced it (the first kit) would have to be resin I was planning to do a Tarzan conversion; unfortunately, the price for the resin version is out of my range for the moment.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I have a lot of issues with the way Conan has been drawn by just about everyone over the years. Including Frazetta.

BWS came the closest to my image of Conan when reading the original Howard works way back in the days before the Arnold movie.

That said, I have to agree that this sculpt looks like he nailed the artwork perfectly.
And over the years I have learned to appreciate all the different looks of my favorite barbarian. (though a loincloth on a pirate doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He looks decent in the current Conan comics. At least he's usually dressed!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like this sculpt too. In the '80's I collected most of the Marvel 'Savage Sword of Conan the Barbarian' (US editions) comics that started around 1975, and they are the particular version of Conan that I subscribe to, rather than the REH books or other comics. This sculpt is reminiscent of the artwork for those covers by the various artists from 1975 to around 1980. When I saw the first Schwarzenneger Conan film I was disappointed that Arnold's hair was too fair in the film.

Just about the only way the covers varied in their portrayal of Conan was in the depiction of the sword - some drew it puny and featureless, some drew it like it was the main focus of the picture, and similar to the massive two-handed sword in the Arnold film. This sculpt doesn't appear to have the sword, but it is the posture of Conan as he appeared on the covers of SSCB. 
I don't think you could really scratch-build an Aurora Tarzan or Hercules kit to look like that; the nearest kit would probably be the Gladiator with Trident.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> This sculpt doesn't appear to have the sword, but it is the posture of Conan as he appeared on the covers of SSCB.


It's exactly the posture of Conan as he appeared on the cover of CONAN THE BARBARIAN #100, which is sort of the point.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I was talking about a different comic series, Scheisseler; Conan The Barbarian #100 isn't from the Savage Sword series.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like this pose better than the first Conan kit. I'm looking forward to getting this one. 

Sean


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So, when are we going to see some pics and info on the Moebius website?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

when its ready..........


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Here ya go...
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/conan100.jpg

Buc


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius.. might wanna have Entertainment Earth online change thier ad image for the kits.. This is what they are posting advertising it:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Well, that's _A_ Moebius Conan kit, so they're not entirely wrong.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They have both kits posted, #100 without a picture. Their page is correct from what I see, they're just showing it's not arriving until August.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought you were onl;y doing one conan kit, the buscema styled one recently shown?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

gee....guess not.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> I thought you were onl;y doing one conan kit, the buscema styled one recently shown?


The people at Conan Properites like the first one, and mentioned they wouldn't mind a second one, based on issue #100. We had time left in our contract, so it's happening. I just finished molding most of Conan, and samples should be cast up within a week for the factory. Painted buildup should be up here soon!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

VERY cool! This makes more sense now!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Moebius said:


> I just finished molding most of Conan, and samples should be cast up within a week for the factory. Painted buildup should be up here soon!


So, any updates?
Things still humming along on schedule?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a painted build up of the new kit at the IPMS Nats this past weekend. It looked very nice. So things are moving forward. Unfortunately my pictures turned out really crappy so I'll not spoil the image by posting them.
Plus, I got a real good deal on the first Conan kit in the damaged box sale. It was over half off of msrp. If you can wait until Frank offers up the damaged boxes, that's the way to go.

RK


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Roy,

I must have followed you into the room where Moebius was. I snagged the 1st Conan as well for that unbelievable price and the 2nd version displayed was awesome. 

Syn


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I preordered this one at Cults site. I love this sculpt Cant wait for it to come out. Any news on a release date yet.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

This kit looks like it'll be a good kit if it can be assembled with minimal puttying. 

I wonder.,... what would be your favorite Conan model. I peraonally like the poster of the conan movie with Valeria at his feet and he's holding up the Atlantian Sword.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Old_McDonald said:


> This kit looks like it'll be a good kit if it can be assembled with minimal puttying.
> 
> I wonder.,... what would be your favorite Conan model. I peraonally like the poster of the conan movie with Valeria at his feet and he's holding up the Atlantian Sword.


My favorite resin kit so far would be the Hard Hero Conan But ths one is starting to make me question that lol


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My fave is the this one:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/slayer1.html
Awesome sculpt! I made him a new sword, though, 'cause the kit sword looked more like a stone club.

If you're looking for an Arnie likeness, this was my fave:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/conan_needfulthings1.html


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Always thought the Slayer was more a Warlord character than a Conan! 

Buc


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I like Conan staked to the tree


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So, any idea when this kit is going to hit store shelves?
I'm not in a big hurry myself, but several members on the Clubhouse have been asking, so I figured I would go straight to the source for an answer.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Conan Is on the same boat as the Jupiter 2 kits - Should be here byy mid December if not sooner...

Dave


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for the info Dave.


----------

